# Shawl Coat ( Or Cloak Coat ? )



## christinakate (Aug 29, 2011)

So, I've been searching for a shawl (WITH HOOD ) coat everywhere ! I finally found one at Le Chateau, its 300 bucks and a charcoal grey. If it was black it would've been immediately in my hands, the price is a little steep for me aswell. Im looking at around 240. I've searched all over the internet and in many stores. Has anyone seen ANY anywhere ?! And stores(or sites) to recommend ?! Any help with be greatly appreciated. If your unsure of what it looks like, Im gonna put a couple links that show what I'm looking for.

  	Thank you all SO much ! 


  	ALSO, I dont know if this is the correct name of this type of coat. Im only going by what I've found searching that name so far, and the lady at le chateau called it that..., If anyone knows what else they could possibly be called, that would help aswell haha. Thanks again.


http://www.theoutnet.com/product/21...der&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-WSdJ7l2T4zFQuvqLyiVN.Q

http://www.google.ca/imgres?q=viva+...0&tbnw=115&start=0&ndsp=32&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0


----------



## tuttifrutti (Oct 20, 2011)

just wait for a little while..im sure it will go on sale..
  	my sister in law bought a coat from there for 325..after a few weeks it was on sale for 100 bucks...
  	she was really disappointed...
  	just keep an eye on it.


----------



## funkychik02 (Oct 23, 2011)

Those things are super cute!


----------

